# I have a question-reintroducing rats



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am trying to reintroduce my male rat with the two females. My sister suggested putting the male in with the one female every other night until she gets used to him being in the cage- and then adding the little one. But heres the question in one of the books I have it says to when the cage is cleaned we can put vanilla on each of the rats, so they have the same smell. Has anyone tried this before with reintroducing rats?


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know if it'll work the same way for rats, but we've done the vanilla thing with introducing hamsters and it worked. Infact, with a couple Dwarf hamsters in worked _too_ well, and the others apparently liked the taste of vanilla so much that they licked the other ham's fur off. I would imagine that if it works for an aggressive animal like hamsters then it would work for a social animal like rats too. :?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i've never done the vanilla thing before, but i've heard of many people who have, and they've all said it was successful... just dont overdo the vanilla.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried the vanilla and unfortunately the boys I attempted to intro were too clever and wouldn't have any of it - they still saw another rat (even if he was a better smelling rat). Doh!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I guess I will try it come Saturday when I clean the cages- but please continue.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been gone for a few days, so I'm sure I missed some info on this but your male is neutered right?


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah my male is neutered- the only one who is not spayed is the little one she is to little and it is too risky for her. The other girl is spayed.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

well that's great! Did you read the intro stickie?


----------



## paw-x (Dec 15, 2007)

I used the vanilla with my rats and it worked fine. Then again, mines were from the same group at the pet shop, it was just 3 weeks until I brought the last two home so it may have been that they knew the others anyway, I don't know. I put all 5 into the bath together (without water) with the vanilla on them and let them run around together, then put them in the cage together. It was only after they were put in the cage that the original 3 noticed the newcomes but they just chased them around sniffing them. There were a few scuffles but nothing major, I just kept an eye on them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> well that's great! Did you read the intro stickie?


Yes I just read it. I should say that the one that I am trying to reintroduce to the girls has been sick and hasn't been in the big cage for maybe about 3-4 months. Although they have been playing together. The male had a really bad ear infection-- and he was just very dizzy and didn't have a lot of strength-- but now he is in a two level cage--- but I would love to get him back in with the girls. We have his cage where he can see the girls and vice versa- and have even let him explore the girls cage when they are out sometimes.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

You shouldn't have too much trouble then but I'd still take it slow and step by step.


----------

